# pokemon x y preoder bonus?



## Rika24 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have yet to preorder pokemon y because im waiting for more preorder bonus info. So far ive heard from a gamestop guy that best buy is getting figures, but according to best buy they dont know yet.

So far all we know is that in the uk the're getting game cases in the shape of pokeballs.

Has anyone heard anything for us stores like gamestop, best buy, target, and toys r us?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Aug 5, 2013)

There's a GameStop preorder bonus where you get a two-sided map/poster of Kalos and Xerneas and Yveltal. I don't where that guy got that info on the Best Buy bonuses as there is no mention of figures on their site. And shouldn't you be asking this in the discussion thread?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2013)

weak ass bonuses then....


----------



## Axl Low (Aug 5, 2013)

lol pre-ordering pokemon for bonuses and not having it first


----------

